# Some general questions



## stevieg (Nov 9, 2006)

1 When using redguard in a shower that is sunken in concrete, I think you're supposed to use a clamping drain only. The kind with weepholes. Do you preslope with mud, then redguard into the drain and then another layer of mud?

2 Does redguarding the whole shower take less time than kerdi?

3 When doing the bond coat of the mud to the concrete, can you just trowel on thinset to the concrete using 1/4 x 1/4 trowel? Does it have to be wet(thinset) or would it be a problem if the thinset was dried and had just the hard ridges because it dried overnight?

4 Can you form a curb using wood on 2 sides with nothing but mason mix poured in there?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

There are far better products than RedGuard to be used as liquid waterproofing. I like the stuff Laticrete puts out.

You may want to do some further reading in constructing a mud shower pan for tile installation prior to tackling your project.

I'd also pick up TCNA's latest and greatest tile installation handbook. The methods of installation held within are tested and approved by industry standards.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Coops is correct...you need to do a lot more research on this procedure.







There I go again agreeing with Coops.


----------



## stevieg (Nov 9, 2006)

I think I have most answers thanks,

1. The Redguard detail shows a two-part clamping drain. 

2. Probably the Kerdi is faster but depends on what you're best at. The advantage of the Kerdi is one slope

3. Supposed to do the "slurry" thing where you sprinkle portland cement to the concrete and then wet it down. Can also use thinset. If troweled thinset dries, it may soak moisture out of the mud but if you mix on the loose side should be ok

4.Max depth fat mud about 1 inch so you must fill in somehow.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't get it!


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck with whatever you are thinking about doing. Here is one way to something like you might be talking about.


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

Another pic.


----------



## stevieg (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for that Chad,

Does the top part of drain go over that with second layer of mud? Can you tell how you did that curb? I'm not working on anything, just curious how it all works. thanks


----------



## nwtile guy (Feb 13, 2008)

The entire thing is made out of deck mud including the curb and it is at its finished height. There is no two slopes. You do your mud pan and then waterproof the top with laticrete's hydoban. When done properly, it is a great system. The "divot" is made with a pan. The clamping part of the drain is then installed when I tile the floor.


----------



## stevieg (Nov 9, 2006)

That really does seem like a good method. Do you need reinforcing wire for the curb? Thanks


----------

